# Damage types and critical hits



## GLazelle (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all, 

If a weapon has multiple damage types (say piercing/poison) and scores a critical hit, does the target advance along all applicable tracks, or just one?

If the former, do attack with multiple damage types stack where they hit the same condition? (e.g.: with slashing/piercing do I advance two steps along bleeding?) 

If the latter, who chooses the track? 

Thanks, 

Sent from my K011 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrus (Apr 29, 2017)

Good question!

Yes they suffer both effects (that's one of the nasty things about multiple damage type attacks) and no, they don't stack if they do the same type.


----------

